# DBZ: It Begins Again



## Kadadriean (Aug 13, 2008)

The Legendary Z-Fighters have set the earth to peace. Years have past with the world at peace. Until Dr.Gero's Android machine rebuilds itself and recreates the androids. That's not all Cell,Freiza,Cooler,Dabura,Janemba,and Shenron master of the shadow dragonballs have all made plans to escape from hell. No one in the universe is prepared for the havoc Earth's most notorious villans are ploting to bring. 

Meanwhile the 29th Tenkaichi Budoukai is being held to yet again decide who is worlds strongest person. Prize besides the worlds strongest person belt is $500,000 zenie (dollars)You'll be where ever you choose to start.And you'll have to go to the tournament arena and enter on time. You will be right directly outside of the tournament entrance. You will be hitting a punch mechanism to decide a spot in the tournament.Since their only 15 positions in the tournament the top fifteen scorers on the punch mechanism will earn a spot in the tournament.
=====================================================
Rules:
1.No Godmodding
2.No starting out with all mighty techniques super-saiyan, instant transmission, etc.
3.Your not allowed to be related to any real Z-Fighters, if u choose to your not allowed to know.
4.You may start with one SPECIAL technique others you must train for.
================================================== ========
Character Sheet:
Name: (doesnt really matter)
Gender: (male-female)
Age: (10-24)
Race: (Human,Namekian,Android,Saiyans,Animal,Foreign_Ali ens)
Apperance: (height,hair,body build,facial features,etc)
Clothes: (from real life to show doesnt matter)
History: (childhhood,deaths,etc)
Fighting Style: (not mandatory)
Training: (Sparring,Weight Training,Repitive Exercises,Energy Blast Training,etc)
Other Items: (Weapons,Senzu Beans,etc)
================================================== ========
My Character Sheet:

Name:Ryu

Gender:male

Age:14

Race:Sayain

Apperance:Medium Build,medium toned,Blue eyes,one tiny chin hair,standing 5 ft exact,long black hair(like android 17 without the bangs)

Clothes:Black Gi sometimes-(hood on Gi),Blue Undershirt,Black Baggy Pants,Blue Cloth Belt,Blue Regular  Capsule Corp Boots (like future trunks),Sometimes When Fighting Black Taped Hands

History:Ryu has no clue of being a sayain. He was sent to earth in a sayain pod. He was supposed to have taken over earth at the age of 10. But his earth parents taught him different. Ryu grew up being taught kickboxing by his earth father. Ryu grew up a fighter and a challenger. His parents taught him well. Ryu somehow have traveled to capsule corp and read books and books and books on the z-fighters and sayain. Ryu still hasen't notice who the beings at capsule corp are.But he has developed a relationship for the, and are good friends with Mrs.Bulma and Mr.Trunks.

Fighting Style: Kickboxing

Training:Weight Training,Sparring,Speed Racing

Other Items:Bag of healing beans (senzu beans) found outside of the tournament entrance.
================================================== 
My energy moves are hidden, because he doesnt know he's a sayain.
===========================
Now all i can say is have fun!!!


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 14, 2008)

*OOC*

Im ever1 this is where you sign up and discuss the real rp hasent started,just come here and ask questions on the rp or just post a character sheet this is my first rp started up here so if you could post comments on what i should improve if you can. 

 Thiss will also be the ooc chat and if you wanna become super sayain legendary sayain just post in here and i'll get back to you in like 3 minutes tops literally. unless its 10:00 pm thats when i ....... never mind


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

Character Sheet:
Name: (Renkai)
Gender: (male)
Age: (17)
Race: (Saiyans)
Apperance: (height-6"0,hair-black,body build-muscular,facial features-regular,etc)
Clothes: (blue gi with orange undershirt(similar to vegito's) with black leather gloves up to his forearms and black boots up to his shins. He wears an orange belt with his two swords.
History: (After lying in a dormant state for 100 years in a frozen chamber within a saiyan space pod. Renkai crashed into earth. He was found by an old man in the mountains and was trained there as well. Soon aliens came to retrieve renkai and they tryed to kill the old man but renkai stopped them buy sacraficing his life to save the oldman by restraining the alien and blowing himself to bits, Once in the other world he was trained by king kai who told him him he was saiyan and told him of the great saiyan z fighters. Renaki desired to be just like goku so in return for promising to protect the earth king kai promised to teach him some of goku's moves.)
Fighting Style: (Close up to ranged)
Training: (Sparring,Energy Blast Training,etc)
Other Items: (two katana's)
moves: 
*power ups*
kaioken 
super kaioken
*Energy*
rapid ki blast
kamehameha-super move
ki beam canon
*Physical*
kaioken crusher
kaiken attack
rapid movement

also note renkai is a pure blooded saiyan.


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 14, 2008)

*dfc*

thanks for the character sheet the real rp will start probabbly tommorow


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

col this sounds great i love dbz.


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 14, 2008)

could u cut ur energty down a littlemaybe just for now maybe 1 power up 2 super moves and three regular moves just in til the rp really gets started


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

got it but can i keep the kaoiken since he trained with king kai


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

*Name:* Taichi Goken (First Name :Goken)
*Gender: *Male
*Age: *18
*Race:* Three Quarters Saiyan, One Quarter Human  
*Appearance:* Black Hair, Spikey (Adult/Ultimate Gohan Hairstyle), 6 foot 2, Black Eyes, Muscular Build.
Clothes: 
_Fighting Gear_: Wears a black Keikogi(Gi), No Under Shirt, White Wristbands and Obi(Waistband) and Black and White Striped Boots(Goku's Boots) and Black Headband. On the back of his Gi is the Kanji symbol for Protect on his back. Shoes, Wristbands, Gi top are weights weighing hundred kg. 
_Normal Wear:_ Tight Black shirt accenting his muscles making him popular among female Humans. Dark Blue Loose Jeans, Sneakers, and his Headband.
*History:* Goken's Mother is a Half Saiyan and his father a Full Saiyan. Goken was born with a Saiyan Monkey Tail, His father's tail was cut off in an accident and his mother was born without a tail. Goken's early childhood was a pampered one, unlike his father's. His life was relatively well-balanced with a loving family and a nice home. Goken was well-adjusted and intelligent child. Goken, when he was four, showed extreme skill in fighting. Goken's father immediately started to teach the boy the basics of all Martial Arts behind his wife's back. Soon Goken became a strong boy and was also extremely smart. Goken inherited his love for Earth from both his parents and stands by justice and good. 
Soon Goken's parents past away due to an unfortunate accident, and he started living with his Grandparents on his mother's side, therefore his Saiyan grandpa and Human Grandma. At the age of 10 Goken was sent to far off planets to train some more, he returned five years later, though behind in school work Goken caught up soon, Goken was a strong boy by now. Goken currently resides on a humble little planet called Earth, starting College. (Training Details Later)
*Fighting Style:* Close Combat, Ranged, Flight Combat ect.
*Training:* Sparring, Energy Blast Training, Gravity Training, Speed Training, Martial Arts Training. Goken was sent off into space at age of ten to train on other planets, he did more Energy Training on Namek, Speed Training on Namek. Goken was killed during an attack on Namek and was sent to the Other World. He was told about King Kai and about the travel through Snake Way. Goken ran on Snake way and after about a couple of days he reached the Planet. He trained with Weights and Energy Training. Soon he was revived by his Namekian Friends and went back to Earth. Goken when arrived climbed the pole leading to Korin Tower. He trained there for 3 months and soon became stronger.
*Other Items:* Senju Beans.
~_Power Up_
Weights Off
~_Energy Blasts_
Rapid Ki Fire
Masenko
Basic Kamehameha
Ki Blast
~_Physical_
Basic Kaio-ken
Rock Scissors Paper Fist
~_Other Moves_
Levitation 

I have extra moves since considering my character's age, BUT I tuned it down a little like Basic Stuff are super weak.


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 15, 2008)

*The Tournament*

Ryu walked up to the Tenkaichi stadium. The sun is pretty bright today so he flips his hood over his head. While in the satdium he spots the fighters entrance and the veiwers entrance. He stops at the registratuin table and fills out his info. There's a kid about 2 inches smaller than Ryu standing in front of him.He peeks over the kids shoulder and reads his information. His name is Vegeta. Ryu registers his information and gets the number #15.

Ryu now heading to the line where the fighters punched the mechanism. There's 15 people in front of Ryu. He begins to tape up his hands 4 inches past his wrist. Now 13 people in front of him. Ryu begins to get bored until he spots....her. He thinks i his head. 

_Ryu: Maybe i should go talk to her_

Ryu stepped one foot to the side and before he could move the next foot the guy behind heim pushes him back in line. Ryu turns around and nodes his head. Ryu continued to wait now 5 people stand in front of him. Ryu gets curious, so many bigger people here than him. Why are they scoring so low. It's now finally Ryu's turn. The puch mechanism machanic simply sta thumbs up in sign of his ready. Ryu now knowing what a full punch would do to the machine. Ryu simply stands in front of the machine and quikly gives a soft jab. The machine calculates the score.

The Mechnic: WOW ladies and gentlemen it's incredible this mere boy scored a.....

The mechanic stops, seeing Ryu is no longer  present.

Ryu walks over to the girl he saw earlier which is now at a consetion stand.

Ryu: A cute face like that cant be here to fight.

Jackie:Hi my names Jackie and, next time dont come at me with a line, hehe, maybe next time you'll have a chance cutie.

Jackie receives her drinks and walks off into the stadium seats. Ryu shruggs his shoulders and heads to the compettetors lounge. He sits on a wall and cross his arms and legs. Closing his eyes and putting his head down consentrates until approached.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 15, 2008)

Goken was standing in line for registration into the Tenkaichi Budokai tournament. Goken reached up to the table and filled out the form, "Taichi Goken?, By chance are you related to Taichi Takahata?", the registration officer asked. Goken smiled and nodded, "Yea, he was my father," the officer smiled and said, "Your father one the tournament a couple of yeas back didn't he?" Goken nodded as he accepted his number and walked off.

Goken looked at his number and saw the number 26, he arrived at the qualifying punching machine, and waited in line.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 16, 2008)

Renkai received his number 7. He walked over to the punching line and waited his turn. Once he got to the machine he punched with only limited strength and broke the machine into thousands of peices "oh crap" he said as he hurried away to the prelims. 

anouncer:now for the first match renkai vs. shoulen a 24'th generation saiyan.
renkai: pleased to fight you.
shoulen:shut up im a saiyan you know ill kick your ass faster than light
renkai: not another saiyan wow are you a pureblood
shoulen:of course not there are no more you dumbass
renkai"you are wrong
shoulen:hah you a pureblood my ass evryone knows all purebloods can go....
renkai releases his power and ascends to ssj1
renkai:yes you are right all purebloods can go super siayan:
shoulen: your..your lying its a trick
renkai: then fight me
shoulen charges at renkai who appears behind him smashing his fist against his ribs
shoulen: gaack well then take a look at my ability giji saiyan(false super saiyan)
renkai fires a ki blast at shoulen who dodges. renkai then engages shoulen in super fast speed fighting as they zip through the air fighting huge balls of energy form in the sky everytime the collide until renkai suddenly becomes serious and dives down to the tiles and fires a kamehameha at shoulen 
shoulen: ahhhh I quit i quit
renkai rushes up to shoulen and moves him away from the blast.
shoulen:wow you rally are a pureblooded saiyan
Renkai:I know he says as he walks off the stage and dissappears from veiw.
Announcer:winner RENKAI


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 16, 2008)

Announcer:Ladies and Gentlmen i hope you've enjoyed the show because now the young Ryu vs The Namekian Dendrae

Ryu & Dendrae  walks into the middle of the ring side by side. They both turn to face each other. Dendrae notice something in Ryu's eyes he just can make it out. 

Announcer:Fighters let the second round begin.

Ryu quickly reacts to the fighters words, and throws a hook to Dendrae's face with incredible speed. He easly blocks it and throws a rapid jab towards Ryu's chest, Ryu makes no hesitation to grab Dendrae's wrist. Ryu with his hands not avalible for attack, shoves his knee into Dendrae's chest with incredible force. Dendrae gasp and headbutts Ryu, sending them both sliding acroos the ring. Ryu and Dendrae both charge, Dendrae stops and sticks his hands out, now blasting yellow energy balls at Ryu. Ryu dodges the energy and kicks one away. 

Ryu: Wow how did I do that.

Dendrae sends another energy beam towards Ryu, this time it's bigger. Ryu takes a stance and jumps to the side out of range of the blast. The crowd screams as the large blast of energy flies towards them. Ryu notices his parents are over there. Ryu cries out.

Ryu:NOOOOOOOOO

The blast seems to have blown up the whole side of the crowd. Ryu stands to his feet, tears dripping of his face, his head now facing the ground. 

Ryu:You monster,the only family i ever knew,the only people that really loved me and you killed them!!!!!!

With incredible speed Ryu dahes towards Dendrae. No one in the croud could see Ryu actions no longer. Ryu throw another hook punch at Dendrae with even more power. Dendrae reacted to slow and was flown to the edge of the arena. An afterimage formed in Ryu's last position previous position and Ryu appears behind Dendrae. 

Ryu:im not done with you yet.

Ryu kicking Dendrae to the middle of the ring. Ryu stands there as he thinks back to the good times he had living with his parents. Ryu starts to shout and shout and shout, until veins started popping up out his neck and forehead. Ryu gives one more shout now pushing his lungs to their limit. Ryu's hood flies off, and Dendrae is pushed back from the energy Ryu's pushing out. A sudden explosion is  formed around Ryu's body. Smoke is now everywhere. The smoke clears to reveal Ryu's apperance has changed. Ryu's hair is now golden but still in regular form,his eyes turn green, and a steady form fitting white flame is now engulfing his body. Ryu starts to think in his head.

Ryu:This poewer it's exsilerating

Dendrae now remembering what those eyes were from quickly stumbled to his feet and ran out the ring. 

Announcer:Ladies and gentlem by forfeit Ryu is your winner
Ryu turns to the stadium seats to see his father and mother cheering him on.

Ryu:Thank god


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 16, 2008)

My Character Sheet:

Name: Son Gokou

Gender:male

Age:16

Race: Sayian

Apperance:Medium-Well Build,well toned,Red eyes, 5ft 9inches ,spiked black hair

Clothes:White Gi-,Black Undershirt,White Baggy Pants,Black Cloth Belt,Black Regular Capsule Corp Boots

History: Gokou was brought up from birth by King Kai after his parents left him in King Kai's care. Seeing his resemblance to the Legendary Goku, King Kai named him Gokou. As a young boy, King Kai trained him in the same methods as he once trained Goku. By the age of 12, he had already mastered 10xKaioken and had learnt the Kamehameha technique. Recently, King Kai has sent him to meet Bulma at Capsule Corp. for an unknown reason.

Fighting Style: Mixed Martial Arts

Training: All Rounder

Other Items: Headband.

~Power Up
Ki Seal OFF(placed by King Kai to control Gokou's immense Ki)
~Energy Blasts
Rapid Ki Fire
Basic Kamehameha
Ki Blast
~Physical
Basic Kaio-ken
10xKaio-ken
~Other Moves
Levitation
Flying


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryu watched as the other fighters took forever. He walked to the consetion stand and purchased a chocolate bar. He began to walk back towards the ring when he saw a man with a tail in the ring. He luaghed in amazment. Ryu headed towards the fighters lounge now as he sat and consentrated his new discovered power.He turned gold,then turned back,turned gold, then turned back. The new power was overwhelming. Ryu was entertaining himself when he felt danger very close. Ryu tried to ignore the sense but it was way to strong. Ryu remember he cant leave  the stadium or be disqualified. Ryu sat and ignored the danger.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2008)

Nameboea
(Is called green guy and alien by humans who do not know him which is most)
Gender:male

Age:19

Race:Namekian

Apperance: Green. Ordianry Fighter-type Namek apperance. Resembles Piccolo almost exactly.

Clothes: Basicly Piccolo's outfit from the series. Black sash instead of red.

History: Decendant of the great Namek known as Piccolo. Oboea is a loner like his ancestor. His attitude is usually described as cold and indiffrent. Spent most of his life training to become the strongest. He has long sinced surpassed his deceased ancestor, Piccolo. He is a student of King Kai. He has only lost one fight his entire life, the very reason why he knows Kai. In that one battle he was killed. Before his death he told his fellow Namek Dendrae to collect the dragonballs and revive him in one year. In that one year he trained with King Kai his power increased ten-fold. After being revived a year later he killed the man who murdered him almost without thinking. Many say he's unstoppable. A clear favorite for winning the 29th Tenkaichi Budoukai. His only reason for competing is to see if there is anyone on his level. His very words were, _" I want to find someone worthy of my power...lets see what the humans have to offer." _ His registration number is 13. Lately he has been uneasy. His senses great power close to Earth. Perhaps this is why he looking for strong fighters in this tournament!

Fighting Style: Traditional Namekian Fighting style

Training: Deep Meditation, Exercising is Namekian ship with 115x gravity set, developing ki attacks, he likes to toy around with his opponents and taunt them of his superiority.

Other Items:Bag of senzu beans, 6 star dragonball

Power Up: Bakurikimaha(Demon wave)
Masenko
Unamed attack still in development.(Ultimate move)
Weights off
Namekian Fusion(already used)
Regeneration of limbs(limited)
Flight of course
Kaioken
Fighting seriously(Ususally when he knows that the opponent can kill him)


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2008)

Oboea noticed a young boy sitting with legs crossed, with a gold auroa surronding him. _A sayian I see. King Kai told me of these beings. I didnt think they really existed. I saw your fight earlier, that form you used to defeat that disgrace of a namekian Deadre, is called Ssj(super-saiyen)_ Oboea walks closer to the boy and saw his icy-blue gaze set upon him.

_It's not polite to stare. And don't try anything funny. I'm not a push-over like that weakling you just defeated. I will kill you. Anyway kid I think I may need your help. I feel something strong coming. And it dosent feel friendly. I'm here to collect a group of fighters. And you have a very strong presence. If you want, meet me after the tournament and we'll talk._


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2008)

Someone post. Dont let the thread die. I just got here


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Sep 27, 2008)

Name: (doesnt really matter)
Gender: male
Age: 15
Race: namekian
Apperance: he looks like the other namekians except with green clothes
Clothes: green leotard and jogging pants
History: normal life
Fighting Style: namekian
Training: blast practice,power,and aim and sparring
Other Items: none


----------

